# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Սեռաքաղց

## Hack

Ողջույն:
Քանի որ սեռական բաժինը վերջերս բավականին ակտիվացել է (գարնանային սրացո՞ւմ է), առաջարկում եմ խոսել սեռաքաղցի մասին:
Բոլորս երևի թե գեթ մեկ անգամ գործածել ենք «անբավարարված կին» կամ «անբավարարված տղամարդ» արտահայտությունը, որը կոչված է բնութագրել խոսակցի նյարդային, անհավասարակշիռ, դյուրաբորբոք վարքը: Ոմանք կարողանում են իրենց սեռական էներգիայի ավելցուկը ճիշտ ուղով «սպառել» կամ մոռացության տալ կողմնակի զբաղմունքի միջոցով՝ աշխատանքային պլանը գերակատարելով, զանազան հոբբիներով և այլն, սակայն կա մարդկանց բավականին լայն զանգված, որն այդ էներգիան չարության, զայրույթի, «չուզողության» տեսքով թափում է սրա-նրա գլխին:
Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք սրա մասին: Հանդիպե՞լ եք արդյոք նման մարդկանց և ի՞նչ հետևանքներ են ունեցել նման հանդիպումները:

----------


## Glen

> Հանդիպե՞լ եք արդյոք նման մարդկանց և ի՞նչ հետևանքներ են ունեցել նման հանդիպումները:


Ողջույն,

Ես չեմ հանդիպել, իմ վրա հույս չդնեք ))

----------

Աթեիստ (01.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անկեղծ ասած, ես չեմ հավատում, թե սեռաքաղցը բնավորության նման փոփոխություններ ա առաջացնում: Գիտեմ, որ հաճախ կոշտ ու կոպիտ, չամուսնացած կանանց մասին են ասում, որ սեքսի պակասից են էդպիսին: Բայց էդ կոշտությունն ուրիշ բաներով կարա պայմանավորված լինի: Կարող ա ուղղակի բնավորության գիծ ա, էդպես էլ չեն գտնում էնպիսի տղամարդու, որը համակերպվում ա էդ գծերի հետ: Կարող ա ուղղակի իրենք են ընտրել անձնական կյանք չունենալ, իսկ կանանց համար, ցավոք սրտի, էդ կոշտությունը համարյա անհրաժեշտ պայման ա լավ կարիերա անելու համար: 

Այ մենակ էս ակումբի սեքսի մասին գրառումներում ես մեկ-մեկ նկատում ոմանց սեռաքաղցը  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.04.2016), Նիկեա (29.11.2016), Շինարար (01.04.2016)

----------


## Hack

Օրինակ ես կյանքում հանդիպել եմ կանանց, ովքեր մինչ ամուսնությունը եղել են կոպիտ ու դյուրաբորբոք, իսկ հաջող ամուսնությունից հետո մի տեսակ «հանգստացել» են: Հանդիպել եմ նաև տղամարդկանց նման խնդիրներով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրինակ ես կյանքում հանդիպել եմ կանանց, ովքեր մինչ ամուսնությունը եղել են կոպիտ ու դյուրաբորբոք, իսկ հաջող ամուսնությունից հետո մի տեսակ «հանգստացել» են: Հանդիպել եմ նաև տղամարդկանց նման խնդիրներով:


Պարտադիր չի պատճառը սեքսը լինի: Հազար ու մի գործոն կա: Նախ մարդիկ մեծանում, հասունանում են: Մեկը ես տասը տարի առաջ լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ էի, ակումբցիները վկա: Երկրորդ, կողքին սիրած մարդ ունենալը փոխում ա մարդուն ոչ թե որովհետև սեքս ա անում պարբերաբար, այլ որովհետև էդ կողքի մարդն օգնում ա, որ իրա ամենադրական ու լավագույն կողմերը դրսևորվեն:

----------

Alphaone (30.11.2016), Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), Աթեիստ (01.04.2016), Արշակ (01.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2016), Ուլուանա (01.04.2016)

----------


## Hack

> Նախ մարդիկ մեծանում, հասունանում են:


Խոսքս երիտասարդների մասին չէ, այլ արդեն հասուն մարդկանց մասին. ասենք՝ 40-45 անց, երբ օրգանիզմը թե՛ ֆիզիկապես, և թե՛ հոգեպես ամբողջովին ձևավորված է:
Երիտասարդների մոտ կա հասունացման փուլ, հորմոնային ակտիվություն և այլն: Այս ամենը պարզ է ու հասկանալի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խոսքս երիտասարդների մասին չէ, այլ արդեն հասուն մարդկանց մասին. ասենք՝ 40-45 անց, երբ օրգանիզմը թե՛ ֆիզիկապես, և թե՛ հոգեպես ամբողջովին ձևավորված է:
> Երիտասարդների մոտ պարզ է՝ կա հասունացման փուլ, հորմոնային ակտիվություն և այլն: Այս ամենը հասկանալի է:


Մարդիկ ամբողջ կյանքում են հասունանում ու միշտ հասունանալու տեղ ունեն  :Wink:

----------


## Hack

Մի խոսքով՝ նման խնդիր չկա, բայց «անբավարարված կին» / «անբավարարված տղամարդ» արտահայտությունը գոյություն ունի: Կամ խնդիրը այնքան համատարած է, որ ոչ ոք չի ցանկանում դրա մասին խոսել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի խոսքով՝ նման խնդիր չկա, բայց «անբավարարված կին» / «անբավարարված տղամարդ» արտահայտությունը գոյություն ունի: Կամ խնդիրը այնքան համատարած է, որ ոչ ոք չի ցանկանում դրա մասին խոսել:


Նաղդ կա ․․․ 

Ոնց որ ռուսներն են ասում ․․․․․ лучше переёб чем недоёб 

Չեմ կարա գիտականորեն բացատրեմ թե էտ ինչ հորմոններ են, որ էս կողմն էն կողմ են լինում, բայց որ սեքսի բացակայությունը կամ խիստ պակասը կարա խառը հոգեկան վիճակներ առաջացնի, ներառյալ որոշակի ագրեսիան, էտ նաղդ ա։ Պրիտոմ, ինձ թվում ա կանանց մոտ ավելի արտահայտված։

----------

Hack (01.04.2016), Զաքար (01.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Նաղդ կա ․․․ 
> 
> Ոնց որ ռուսներն են ասում ․․․․․ лучше переёб чем недоёб 
> 
> Չեմ կարա գիտականորեն բացատրեմ թե էտ ինչ հորմոններ են, որ էս կողմն էն կողմ են լինում, բայց որ սեքսի բացակայությունը կամ խիստ պակասը կարա խառը հոգեկան վիճակներ առաջացնի, ներառյալ որոշակի ագրեսիան, էտ նաղդ ա։ Պրիտոմ, ինձ թվում ա կանանց մոտ ավելի արտահայտված։


Տենց որ վերցնես, ուրեմն բանակում բոլորը պետք ա կափարիչները թռած ման գան ու ինչքան սիրուն ծառ կամ շուն տենան՝ վազեն էդ կողմ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ողջույն:
> Քանի որ սեռական բաժինը վերջերս բավականին ակտիվացել է (գարնանային սրացո՞ւմ է), առաջարկում եմ խոսել սեռաքաղցի մասին:
> Բոլորս երևի թե գեթ մեկ անգամ գործածել ենք «անբավարարված կին» կամ «անբավարարված տղամարդ» արտահայտությունը, որը կոչված է բնութագրել խոսակցի նյարդային, անհավասարակշիռ, դյուրաբորբոք վարքը: Ոմանք կարողանում են իրենց սեռական էներգիայի ավելցուկը ճիշտ ուղով «սպառել» կամ մոռացության տալ կողմնակի զբաղմունքի միջոցով՝ աշխատանքային պլանը գերակատարելով, զանազան հոբբիներով և այլն, սակայն կա մարդկանց բավականին լայն զանգված, որն այդ էներգիան չարության, զայրույթի, «չուզողության» տեսքով թափում է սրա-նրա գլխին:
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք սրա մասին: Հանդիպե՞լ եք արդյոք նման մարդկանց և ի՞նչ հետևանքներ են ունեցել նման հանդիպումները:


Երևույթը գոյություն ունի, կարծում եմ, բայց նաև հակված եմ մտածելու, որ սեռական կյանքի դերն էդ առումով մի փոքր չափազանցված է։ Կա կարծիք, որ, օրինակ, ստեղծագործական աշխատանքով զբաղվելն ահագին օգնում է էդ էներգիան սպառելուն, այսինքն՝ ասածդ էդ ճիշտ ուղղորդման օրինակ է։ Կարծում եմ՝ էլի կան գործունեության ձևեր, որոնք կարող են զգալիորեն օգնել էդ հարցում։




> Նաղդ կա ․․․ 
> 
> Ոնց որ ռուսներն են ասում ․․․․․ лучше переёб чем недоёб 
> 
> Չեմ կարա գիտականորեն բացատրեմ թե էտ ինչ հորմոններ են, որ էս կողմն էն կողմ են լինում, բայց որ սեքսի բացակայությունը կամ խիստ պակասը կարա խառը հոգեկան վիճակներ առաջացնի, ներառյալ որոշակի ագրեսիան, էտ նաղդ ա։ Պրիտոմ, ինձ թվում ա կանանց մոտ ավելի արտահայտված։


Կանանց դեպքում մի ուրիշ գործոն էլ կա, որ, կարծում եմ, մեծ դեր ունի էդ ագրեսիվ ու կատաղած պահվածքում, որն ընդունված է բնորոշել որպես չբավարարվածություն. չբավարարվածությունն իսկապես շատ ակնհայտ կերպով երևում է կանանց դեպքում, ուղղակի ես տարբեր կանանց փորձից համոզվել եմ, որ դրա պատճառն ավելի շատ սիրո բացակայությունն է, քան սեքսի. սիրված, գնահատված չլինելը, մենակությունը, հատկապես որոշակի տարիքից հետո զուգընկեր չունենալը կամ անընդհատ անհաջող հարաբերություններ ունենալը, մի խոսքով՝ որպես կին՝ հոգեպես ու էմոցիոնալ առումով բավարարված չլինելն, ըստ իս, շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառ է էդպիսին դառնալու համար, քան հենց սեքսը։ Շատ աղջիկներ թեկուզ դեռևս առանց սեքսի, երբ որպես կին արժանանում են ուշադրության, սիրո ու գնահատանքի, զգալիորեն փոխվում են, մեղմանում, հանգստանում։ Իհարկե, նույն երևույթը տղամարդկանց դեպքում էլ է ինչ–որ չափով առկա, բայց հաստատ ոչ էն աստիճանի, ինչ կանանց՝ հաշվի առնելով մի շարք հանգամանքներ։

Մի խոսքով՝ կոնկրետ կանանց դեպքում, *սիր*աքաղցն, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի լուրջ խնդիր է, քան սեռաքաղցը։ Բացառություններ, իհարկե, կլինեն, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, կարծում եմ, էդպես է։

----------

CactuSoul (04.04.2016), Hack (02.04.2016), Lion (02.04.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2016), Նիկեա (29.11.2016), Ռուֆուս (01.04.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

Իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ էդ սեռաքաղցը իմ մոտ միշտ եղել ա, կա ու չեմ պատկերացնում, որ մի օր չի լինի (սեռական ակտից հետո, մոտ 1 ժամ սեռաքաղց չի լինում, էդ էն միակ ժամանակահատվածն ա, երբ ես կարող եմ հակառակ սեռի հետ, առանց հետին մտքերի, մաքուր, զուլալ, իսկակակն ընկերություն անել. մնացած ժամանակ կներեք, բայց...): Ավելին, ինձ թվում ա, որ բոլորի մոտ էլ դա կա, ուղղակի մարդիկ փորձում են  դա թաքցնել, մթոմ դա իրենց չի հետաքրքրում, իրենք հեչ էլ "խուժան" չեն: Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ, տենաս, որ էդ ակտը բարևելու պես հասարակ բան լիներ, ու մարդիկ էլ տկլոր ֆռֆռաին, կարո՞ղա մարդը էլ չքաղցեր ու սկսեր ուրիշ բաների նկատմամբ նույն ձև "տառապել" (ասենք ուտելու): Բայց երևի կյանքը անհետաքրքիր կլիներ առանց տարբեր "քաղցերի":
Չէ, չմտածեք, թե ես կնոջս հետ խնդիրներ ունեմ, ամեն ինչ օքեյ ա. բայց մեկ-մեկ մի քանի հատ կին ունենալու մտքեր են առաջանում, բայց շեղում եմ ինձ, գիտակցում եմ, որ էդքանին դեռ  պահել ա պետք, որ կարողա մնացած հետաքրքրությունների համար էլ ժամանակ չմնա, իսկ կյանքում էնքան հետաքրքիր զբաղմունքներ կան, որ եթե ես  ամբողջ ժամանակը սեռաքաղցիս նվիրեմ, ահագին բան կզոհաբերեմ: Բայց պետք չի  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Կներեք. միամիտ պայթեցի:

----------

CactuSoul (08.12.2016), Chuk (29.11.2016), LisBeth (29.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (29.11.2016), _Հրաչ_ (29.11.2016), Աթեիստ (29.11.2016), Գաղթական (29.11.2016), Հայկօ (29.11.2016), Ձայնալար (11.01.2018), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2016), Նիկեա (29.11.2016), Տրիբուն (29.11.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի հատ հին խոսք կա։
"Плох тот солдат, который не хочет".

----------

boooooooom (29.11.2016), Lion (29.11.2016), Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (29.11.2016), Հայկօ (29.11.2016), Մուշու (29.11.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> Իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ էդ սեռաքաղցը իմ մոտ միշտ եղել ա, կա ու չեմ պատկերացնում, որ մի օր չի լինի (սեռական ակտից հետո, մոտ 1 ժամ սեռաքաղց չի լինում, էդ էն միակ ժամանակահատվածն ա, երբ ես կարող եմ հակառակ սեռի հետ, առանց հետին մտքերի, մաքուր, զուլալ, իսկակակն ընկերություն անել. մնացած ժամանակ կներեք, բայց...): Ավելին, ինձ թվում ա, որ բոլորի մոտ էլ դա կա, ուղղակի մարդիկ փորձում են  դա թաքցնել, մթոմ դա իրենց չի հետաքրքրում, իրենք հեչ էլ "խուժան" չեն: Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ, տենաս, որ էդ ակտը բարևելու պես հասարակ բան լիներ, ու մարդիկ էլ տկլոր ֆռֆռաին, կարո՞ղա մարդը էլ չքաղցեր ու սկսեր ուրիշ բաների նկատմամբ նույն ձև "տառապել" (ասենք ուտելու): Բայց երևի կյանքը անհետաքրքիր կլիներ առանց տարբեր "քաղցերի":
> Չէ, չմտածեք, թե ես կնոջս հետ խնդիրներ ունեմ, ամեն ինչ օքեյ ա. բայց մեկ-մեկ մի քանի հատ կին ունենալու մտքեր են առաջանում, բայց շեղում եմ ինձ, գիտակցում եմ, որ էդքանին դեռ  պահել ա պետք, որ կարողա մնացած հետաքրքրությունների համար էլ ժամանակ չմնա, իսկ կյանքում էնքան հետաքրքիր զբաղմունքներ կան, որ եթե ես  ամբողջ ժամանակը սեռաքաղցիս նվիրեմ, ահագին բան կզոհաբերեմ: Բայց պետք չի 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կներեք. միամիտ պայթեցի:


Վարդ, որ ես աղջիկ լինեի, էս գրածդ կարդալուց հետո, ամեն անգամ հենց էդ մի ժամը լրանար քեզ «կկերակրեի» որ քաղցդ անցներ։
Հ.Գ. Վարդ քեզ ոնց եմ սիրու՜մ։
Հ.Հ.Գ. առաջարկ չեմ անում, որ առաջարկելու լինեի փմ կգրեի  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (29.11.2016), Մուշու (30.11.2016)

----------


## Freeman

> Վարդ, որ ես աղջիկ լինեի, էս գրածդ կարդալուց հետո, ամեն անգամ հենց էդ մի ժամը լրանար քեզ «կկերակրեի» որ քաղցդ անցներ։
> Հ.Գ. Վարդ քեզ ոնց եմ սիրու՜մ։
> Հ.Հ.Գ. առաջարկ չեմ անում, որ առաջարկելու լինեի փմ կգրեի


Որ ստեղ սենց ես գրել, բա pm ինչ ես գրել  :Jpit:

----------


## keyboard

> Որ ստեղ սենց ես գրել, բա pm ինչ ես գրել


Էդ իմ նձնականն ա ու հանրության քննարկման ենթաա չի :bee

----------

boooooooom (30.11.2016)

----------


## Արք-Արք

Հարգարժան ակումբացիներ,հուսով եմ իհարկե, որ իմ մասին վատ նախապաշարմունք չեք ունենի զուտ այն պատճառով որ առաջին գրառումս այս ենթավաժնում է,սակայն հաշվի առնելով ներկայիս իմ վիճակը՝ ես անչափ մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ մինչ «գարնան» գալը ծանոթանալ և երբեմն հարցեր տալ Հայաստանի ներքին «քաղաքական» վիճակի մասին:Ուստի կխնդրեմ ադմիններին բացել իմ առաջ ֆորումի «էն» մասը(ну вы сами поняли)  :Blush:  :

----------


## John

> Հարգարժան ակումբացիներ,հուսով եմ իհարկե, որ իմ մասին վատ նախապաշարմունք չեք ունենի զուտ այն պատճառով որ առաջին գրառումս այս ենթավաժնում է,սակայն հաշվի առնելով ներկայիս իմ վիճակը՝ ես անչափ մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ մինչ «գարնան» գալը ծանոթանալ և երբեմն հարցեր տալ Հայաստանի ներքին «քաղաքական» վիճակի մասին:Ուստի կխնդրեմ ադմիններին բացել իմ առաջ ֆորումի «էն» մասը(ну вы сами поняли)  :


«էն» մասի մասի՞ն ա խոսքը, որտեղ քննարկվում ա Հայաստանի ապագան ու դրա հետ կապված ժողովրդի մոտակա անելիքները  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.01.2018), Գաղթական (07.01.2018), Մուշու (10.01.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հարգարժան ակումբացիներ,հուսով եմ իհարկե, որ իմ մասին վատ նախապաշարմունք չեք ունենի զուտ այն պատճառով որ առաջին գրառումս այս ենթավաժնում է,սակայն հաշվի առնելով ներկայիս իմ վիճակը՝ ես անչափ մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ մինչ «գարնան» գալը ծանոթանալ և երբեմն հարցեր տալ Հայաստանի ներքին «քաղաքական» վիճակի մասին:Ուստի կխնդրեմ ադմիններին բացել իմ առաջ ֆորումի «էն» մասը(ну вы сами поняли)  :


Իմ հիշելով էն թեման բացում էին էն ակումբցիների համար, ում տարիքի հարցում վստահ էին  :Wink: 
Նորեկի համար տենց հեշտ չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ հիշելով էն թեման բացում էին էն ակումբցիների համար, ում տարիքի հարցում վստահ էին 
> Նորեկի համար տենց հեշտ չի։


Իմ հիշելով Չուկը բոլորի համար բաց էր սարքել։ Թե՞ տենց չի։

----------


## Chuk

Է՜ն բաժինը փաստացի չի գործում, փոխարենը ունենք նոր բաժին, որտեղ էլ հենց այս թեման է, ուր կարող ենք քննարկել սեռական կյանքին վերաբերող ցանկացած հարց:

----------


## Արք-Արք

> Է՜ն բաժինը փաստացի չի գործում, փոխարենը ունենք նոր բաժին, որտեղ էլ հենց այս թեման է, ուր կարող ենք քննարկել սեռական կյանքին վերաբերող ցանկացած հարց:


Ես էլ գիտեմ թիզեռն եմ մենակ տեսել :Xeloq:

----------

